# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  کد سوابق تحصیلی

## doctor Hastii

وای..من ظهر رفتم توی سایت dipcode.medu.ir و سوابق تحصیلی مو تایید کردم.الان دوستم زنگ زد بهم و چون اینترنت نداشت ازم خواست برای اون هم انجام بدم ولی وقتی خواستم دکمه تایید رو بزنم از صفحه خارج شد و هیچ کدی نداد بهم:yahoo (19):در حالی که واسه خودم اینطوری نشد...مدیرمون گفت این رمز خیلی مهمه توی ثبت نام کنکور...:yahoo (19):جواب دوستم رو چی بدم؟؟:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

حالم داره بد میشه...:yahoo (19):

----------


## na3r!n

بیخیال بابا  :Yahoo (112): 
دوباره میشه گرفت

----------


## mohamadj07

دوباره امتحان کن....نتیجه رو بگو

----------


## amin dehghan

اگرم از سایت نتونی کاری کنی میتونی بری آموزش و پرورش شهرتون احتمالا اونا میتونن کاری کنن

----------


## doctor Hastii

الان رفتم دوباره توی صفحه ی دوستم ولی اونجا برخلاف صفحه ی من هیچ کدی ثبت نشده...الان دوستم رفت کافی نت...برام دعا کنید :11:

----------


## mohamadj07

> الان رفتم دوباره توی صفحه ی دوستم ولی اونجا برخلاف صفحه ی من هیچ کدی ثبت نشده...الان دوستم رفت کافی نت...برام دعا کنید


غصه نخور
نهایتا تماس میگیرید یا میرید آموزش و پرورش و بالاخره اگه مشکلی هم باشه حل میشه
اگرچه فک نکنم مشکلی پیش اومده باشه...الکی استرس گرفتی...
حالا من توی انتخاب رشته ام سیستم قاطی کرد اینقدر نترسیدم  :Yahoo (20):  
-----
بچه ها یه سوال...الان برا سوابق تحصیلی کنکور 94 سایت باز شده؟؟؟
اونوقت ما که پارسال کنکور دادیم باید بریم سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کنیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## doctor Hastii

> غصه نخور
> نهایتا تماس میگیرید یا میرید آموزش و پرورش و بالاخره اگه مشکلی هم باشه حل میشه
> اگرچه فک نکنم مشکلی پیش اومده باشه...الکی استرس گرفتی...
> حالا من توی انتخاب رشته ام سیستم قاطی کرد اینقدر نترسیدم  
> -----
> بچه ها یه سوال...الان برا سوابق تحصیلی کنکور 94 سایت باز شده؟؟؟
> اونوقت ما که پارسال کنکور دادیم باید بریم سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کنیم؟؟؟؟


واقعا ممنونم که بهم روحیه دادین...بله من هم برای تایید سوابق تحصیلی کنکور 94 رفته بودم و برای خودم رو انجام دادم البته نمیدونم اونایی که پارسال کنکور دادن شرایط شون چطوریه چون من اولین باره که کنکور میدم

----------


## SNIPER

اون کدی که سامانه قرار بود بهت بده از این فرمول به دست میاد : 

کد ناحیه اخذ دیپلم سپس کد دانش آموزی ( سریال شناسنامه )

موقع ثبت نام کنکور هم سازمان سنجش یه لینکی میزاره و همین کد رو میتونی بگیری. 

طوری نوشتی بدبخت شدم فکر کردم آزمایش hiv دادی و مثبت شده !

----------


## doctor Hastii

> اون کدی که سامانه قرار بود بهت بده از این فرمول به دست میاد : 
> 
> کد ناحیه اخذ دیپلم سپس کد دانش آموزی ( سریال شناسنامه )
> 
> موقع ثبت نام کنکور هم سازمان سنجش یه لینکی میزاره و همین کد رو میتونی بگیری. 
> 
> طوری نوشتی بدبخت شدم فکر کردم آزمایش hiv دادی و مثبت شده !


خب چیکار کنم من زیاد وارد نیستم تو این زمینه ها و در ضمن مامان و بابام تو این موارد خیلی حساس هستن و اگه بفهمن کلی سرزنشم میکنن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohamadj07

> خب چیکار کنم من زیاد وارد نیستم تو این زمینه ها و در ضمن مامان و بابام تو این موارد خیلی حساس هستن و اگه بفهمن کلی سرزنشم میکنن


بالاخره بچشون هستیاااا....هرچی هم باشه بالاخره اونقدرا هم که استرس گرفتی نیس...
کسی سواااااال منو نمیدونه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Takfir

فارغ از بحث سوابق تحصیلی پیشنهاد میکنم کمی رویه روحیه خودتون کار کنید

زندگی وقایع دهشتناکی رو به شما در آینده تحمیل خواهد کرد!

اگر تاب و توان تحمل این قضیه کوچیک رو نداشته باشید مطمئنا در آینده جلوی اون مشکلات سر خم میکنید!

بهتره یکم روی آرامش خودتون کار کنید!

البته سوابق تحصیلی چیزی نیست که فقط بشه از سایت گرفتتش و با مراجعه به محل آموزش پرورش هم میشه اون رو تهیه کرد!

----------


## mika

مشکلی نداره اون کد تایید سوابق تحصیلی هست
دوباره میشه گرفت

----------


## hamed70t

وا ؟؟ خو هر وقت میتونی دوباره اون کد رو بگیری دیگه ؛ از نو شماره دانش آموزیشو بزن ؛ بعد دکمه تایید رو بزن ؛ میگه سوابق شما قبلا تایید شده ؛ بعد کدتو بهت میده

----------


## Parloo

عنوان تاپیکو دیدم فکر کردم چی شده حالا:yahoo (21):

چرا انقدر هول شدی؟! :Yahoo (117): 

اینکه چیزی نشده ؛ فوقش وقتتو یه روز میگیره که بری ناحیه !

قوی باش ، قووووووووی ؛ ریلکس باش و سوت بزن  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## SonaMi

نگران نباش اصلا 

من خودم یادمه کدش رو :  واسه من این بود  :

*21010180263400

که این قرمزه شماره دانش آموزی است 
*
*صفر رو نمیدونم واسه چیه ولی فک کنم واسه جدا سازی باشه 
*
*آبی هم یادم نیست دقیقا چی بود ، فک کنم کد شهر بود یا ... 


*جای نگرانی نیست . دوباره هم میشه بدست آورد ...

----------


## khatte2

بیخیال باو...... بری آموزش پرورش میدن.....
چقدر حساس, هرچی ما پسرا بیخیال این چیزاییم, شما دخترا برعکس....

----------


## shahryars

صد جا اون کد رو نوشته...وقتی تائید رو نزدی مشکلی پیش نمیاد...
بدبختی میدونی یعنی چی؟؟؟یعنی اینترنت قط شه:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19): اینا که مسئله ای نیستن...خخخخخ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ahmaddd

> بالاخره بچشون هستیاااا....هرچی هم باشه بالاخره اونقدرا هم که استرس گرفتی نیس...
> کسی سواااااال منو نمیدونه؟؟؟؟؟


ای جان بابا حساسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس  س
--------------------------
ممد جون من نمیدونم:yahoo (4):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> نگران نباش اصلا 
> 
> من خودم یادمه کدش رو :  واسه من این بود  :
> 
> *21010180263400
> 
> که این قرمزه شماره دانش آموزی است 
> *
> *صفر رو نمیدونم واسه چیه ولی فک کنم واسه جدا سازی باشه 
> ...


حتما اسمتم نمیدونی چیه ملتو لوزگل کردی:yahoo (4):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> عنوان تاپیکو دیدم فکر کردم چی شده حالا:yahoo (21):
> 
> چرا انقدر هول شدی؟!
> 
> اینکه چیزی نشده ؛ فوقش وقتتو یه روز میگیره که بری ناحیه !
> 
> قوی باش ، قووووووووی ؛ ریلکس باش و سوت بزن


همچین ویرایش کردی فک کردم متن ادبی نوشتی:yahoo (4):
بابا تو پسری این کارا چیه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> فارغ از بحث سوابق تحصیلی پیشنهاد میکنم کمی رویه روحیه خودتون کار کنید
> 
> زندگی وقایع دهشتناکی رو به شما در آینده تحمیل خواهد کرد!
> 
> اگر تاب و توان تحمل این قضیه کوچیک رو نداشته باشید مطمئنا در آینده جلوی اون مشکلات سر خم میکنید!
> 
> بهتره یکم روی آرامش خودتون کار کنید!
> 
> البته سوابق تحصیلی چیزی نیست که فقط بشه از سایت گرفتتش و با مراجعه به محل آموزش پرورش هم میشه اون رو تهیه کرد!


آه ای دوست عزیز تو چقدر مهربانی:yahoo (4):

----------


## doctor Hastii

دوستم الان زنگ زد و خوشبختانه قضیه حل شد:yahoo (94): از همه ی کسایی که بهم روحیه دادن و کمکم کردن متشکرم :Yahoo (106):  ولی قبول دارم خیلی ماجرا رو بزرگ کردم و تجربه ی مهمی برام شد :Yahoo (9):

----------


## M-Amin

> غصه نخور
> نهایتا تماس میگیرید یا میرید آموزش و پرورش و بالاخره اگه مشکلی هم باشه حل میشه
> اگرچه فک نکنم مشکلی پیش اومده باشه...الکی استرس گرفتی...
> حالا من توی انتخاب رشته ام سیستم قاطی کرد اینقدر نترسیدم  
> -----
> بچه ها یه سوال...الان برا سوابق تحصیلی کنکور 94 سایت باز شده؟؟؟
> اونوقت ما که پارسال کنکور دادیم باید بریم سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کنیم؟؟؟؟


نه دیگه اگه پارسال تایید کردی دیگه امسال لازم نیست..حالا یه سر بزنی بد نیست شاید کدت عوض شده باشه..البته مال هیچکی نباید عوض بشه..ولی اینجا ایرانه هیچ چیز بعیید نیست :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohamadj07

> دوستم الان زنگ زد و خوشبختانه قضیه حل شد:yahoo (94): از همه ی کسایی که بهم روحیه دادن و کمکم کردن متشکرم ولی قبول دارم خیلی ماجرا رو بزرگ کردم و تجربه ی مهمی برام شد


خدا رو شکر
من که همون اول گفتم مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد
فقط اینکه چون مال یه نفر دیگه بوده و ترسیدی که آینده ی اونو خراب کردی بهت شوک وارد کرده...

----------


## sina3656355

کد منطقه گرگان چنده؟!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

کد منطقه گرگان چنده؟!

----------


## Sepideh 75

مهلت گرفتن این کد تا کی هست؟؟؟؟

----------


## shim

بچه ها ما که پارسال کنکور دادیم باید چی کار کنیم؟/باید بریم دوباره کد بگیریم یا همون کد پارسال؟؟

----------


## na3r!n

> بچه ها ما که پارسال کنکور دادیم باید چی کار کنیم؟/باید بریم دوباره کد بگیریم یا همون کد پارسال؟؟


من گرفتم ولی مثه همون بود

----------


## Un-known

بچه ها من امسال کنکور دارم الان این کد اینا ضروریه ؟
 چرا مدیر مدرسمون اینا هیچی نگفته بهم
خودشون وارد میکنن ؟

الان قضیه چیه :yahoo (21):

----------


## na3r!n

> بچه ها من امسال کنکور دارم الان این کد اینا ضروریه ؟
>  چرا مدیر مدرسمون اینا هیچی نگفته بهم
> خودشون وارد میکنن ؟
> 
> الان قضیه چیه :yahoo (21):


معلومه که ضروریه نباشه نمیتونی ثبت نام کنی...
بهتون میگن نگفتن خودت بگیر...

----------


## Un-known

> معلومه که ضروریه نباشه نمیتونی ثبت نام کنی...
> بهتون میگن نگفتن خودت بگیر...


اون که بعله منظورم اینه که اصلا لازمه خود من اقدام کنم اخه اصلا هیچ اطلاعی داده نشده به من از طرف مدرسه 
شما بچه های مدرستون خودشون تایید اینا کردن یا مدرسه ؟

----------


## na3r!n

> اون که بعله منظورم اینه که اصلا لازمه خود من اقدام کنم اخه اصلا هیچ اطلاعی داده نشده به من از طرف مدرسه 
> شما بچه های مدرستون خودشون تایید اینا کردن یا مدرسه ؟


ماکه پارسال خودمون تایید کردیم
البته از مدرسم بهمون گفتن

----------


## Un-known

> ماکه پارسال خودمون تایید کردیم
> البته از مدرسم بهمون گفتن


چه وقتی از سال هنوز زود نیست ؟ 
هنوز اذر هست خوب

----------


## na3r!n

فک کنم ابان بود
حالا بهتون میگن نگران نباش :Yahoo (105):

----------


## rezagmi

دوباره برو سایت باید دوباره بده
اگه نشد: ترکیب اون کد اینجوریه: کد منطقه+کد دانش آموزی فک کنم این دوتا رو با مال خودت تطبیق بدی دستت میاد

----------


## Un-known

> فک کنم ابان بود
> حالا بهتون میگن نگران نباش


الان نگران شدم  :Yahoo (17): 
مرسی از کمکت فردا برم مدرسه ببینم چه خبره اصا !!!

----------


## mohamadj07

> الان نگران شدم 
> مرسی از کمکت فردا برم مدرسه ببینم چه خبره اصا !!!


نه نگران نباش
پارسال از ما آبان بود...تاریخ زده
ولی وقت هست هنوز...اقدام کن مشکلی نداره

----------


## saeid_NRT

شما چرا از الان ميريد کد ميگيريد؟
قراره ۶،١٣ بهمن اطلاعيه بدن. موقع ثبت نام به کد احتياجه.
سنجش يه اطلاعيه جديد داده بريد ببينيد.

----------


## ahmaddd

دیوانه ها توی کارنامه همتون این کد هست :yahoo (4):

----------


## shim

> من گرفتم ولی مثه همون بود



چه جوری گرفتی ؟؟ازکدوم سایت؟تاکی وقت داریم؟ من یادم رفته پارسال چی کار کردم :Yahoo (117): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دیوانه ها توی کارنامه همتون این کد هست :yahoo (4):


دقیقا منظورت کدوم کارنامه است؟

----------


## batista

دیپلم

----------


## idealist

*کد سوابق تحصیلی : کد ناحیه اخذ دیپلم+صفر+کد دانش آموزی 
برای مثال کد منطقه آموزش و پرورش کسی 5005 باشه و کد دانش آموزی اون شخص 256888654 باشه ، کد سوابق تحصیلیش میشه :
50050256888654
البته این برای کسیه که کد دانش آموزیش 9 رقمی باشه. اگه 10 رقمی باشه اون صفر وسط رو فکر کنم نمیخاد. کد سوابق تحصیلی 14 رقمیه.*

----------


## Purple NarSiS

برای اطلاعات در مورد کد سوابق تحصیلی به اینجا سر بزنید:

اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ درباره‌ تاريخ‌ ثبت نام‌ و شركت در‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌94

----------


## soghrat

سلام کد منطقه رو ازکجاباید بگیرم
؟

----------


## niloojoon

> سلام کد منطقه رو ازکجاباید بگیرم
> ؟


فکر کنم کد منطقه تو دفترچه ثبت نام هست اگه دفترچه ندارین میتونین دفترچه سال قبل رو از سنجش دانلود کنین

----------


## design46

> فکر کنم کد منطقه تو دفترچه ثبت نام هست اگه دفترچه ندارین میتونین دفترچه سال قبل رو از سنجش دانلود کنین


مگه دفترچه منتشر شده؟

----------


## niloojoon

> مگه دفترچه منتشر شده؟


نه عزیز گفتم که دفترچه سال قبل

----------


## design46

> نه عزیز گفتم که دفترچه سال قبل


اخه دیدم همه یه جوری دارم میرن سراغ سوابق تحصیلی   فکر کردم دفترچه ها اومده

----------


## niloojoon

> اخه دیدم همه یه جوری دارم میرن سراغ سوابق تحصیلی   فکر کردم دفترچه ها اومده


نه نیومده بهمن میاد

----------


## Zanbagh

من کد نگرفتم...چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## angel

> من کد نگرفتم...چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
شماره دانش آموزی و کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم روی کارنامه کنکور هست. از اونجا وارد کنین میاد کد سوابق تحصیلی+ لیست نمره های نهایی

----------


## Zanbagh

> وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
> شماره دانش آموزی و کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم روی کارنامه کنکور هست. از اونجا وارد کنین میاد کد سوابق تحصیلی+ لیست نمره های نهایی


من تا شهریور مشکلی داشتم که سه تا امتحانمو هم ندادم هنوزم.اردیبهشت مدرکم کامل میشه
کد دانش آموزیم همونه پارساله؟؟؟

----------


## soghrat

> من تا شهریور مشکلی داشتم که سه تا امتحانمو هم ندادم هنوزم.اردیبهشت مدرکم کامل میشه
> کد دانش آموزیم همونه پارساله؟؟؟


بعدازامتحانات دی میگیرین

----------


## Zanbagh

کد پارسالم با امسال فرق داره؟؟
من دی امتحان نمیتونم بدم
براساس سه سال اگه باشه ك خب كد كه اصن تغيير نميكنه کد دانش آموزی همونه پس چرا كد سوابق تغيير كنه؟؟؟
کد سوابق اینطور که  به من گفته شده برای فارغ التحصیلا فرقی نمیکنه درسته؟؟
امتحاناتمم ب هر مشاوری که گفتم گفته که مهم نیس و میتونم اردیبهشت با بقیه امتحان بدم
صرفا جهت اطلاع دوستان

----------


## angel

> من تا شهریور مشکلی داشتم که سه تا امتحانمو هم ندادم هنوزم.اردیبهشت مدرکم کامل میشه
> کد دانش آموزیم همونه پارساله؟؟؟


بله کد دانش آموزی فرقی نکرده

----------


## MahMoUoD

برای من اینو میگه:
اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه اشتباه وارد شده است. 
دیپلمم برای 93 هست. یعنی امسال پیش دانشگاهی ام.
به نظرتون برم به مدرسه بگم؟  امروز پرسیدم کد سوابق تحصیلی رو کی باید بگیریم گفتن نمیدونیم    :yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (31):

----------


## na3r!n

> چه جوری گرفتی ؟؟ازکدوم سایت؟تاکی وقت داریم؟ من یادم رفته پارسال چی کار کردم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> دقیقا منظورت کدوم کارنامه است؟


از اینجاوزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*خداییش روحیه دست جمعی نیست تو کار ما...پایه باشید ی کمپین  راه بندازید واسش و اعتراض کنید دم در ادرات اموزش و پرورش شهرستانا بخدا  حل میشه این مشکل
واسه سربازیم 2سال عمرتو باس تلف کنی...اینم با اعتراض حل میشه
*

----------

